# Chocolate calculator - fun game!



## aaronnorth (18 Jun 2009)

I thought this was pretty neat, got sent through an email:


Don't tell me your age; you probably would tell a falsehood anyway -but the Man from Mars will know! YOUR AGE BY CHOCOLATE MATH


This is pretty neat..

DON'T CHEAT BY SCROLLING DOWN FIRST!
It takes less than a minute
Work this out as you read .
Be sure you don't read the bottom until you've worked it out!
This is not one of those waste of time things, it's fun.



1. First of all, pick the number of times a week that you would like to have chocolate (more than once but less than 10)




2.. Multiply this number by 2 (just to be bold)





3. Add 5





4. Multiply it by 50 -- I'll wait while you get the calculator





5. If you have already had your birthday this year add 1759 ..
If you haven't, add 1758.





6. Now subtract the four digit year that you were born.






You should have a three digit number









The first digit of this was your original number
(i.e., how many times you want to have chocolate each week).










The next two numbers are

YOUR AGE! (Oh YES, it is!!!!!)

THIS IS THE ONLY YEAR (2009) IT WILL EVER WORK, SO SPREAD IT AROUND WHILE IT LASTS.
chocolate Calculator.


----------



## rawr (18 Jun 2009)

Haha, that's pretty amazing.


----------



## AdAndrews (18 Jun 2009)

yea, 616, pretty neat aaron just think some sad loner thought this up


----------



## Nick16 (18 Jun 2009)

mines wrong. it says im 17 when in fact im only 16. im 17 in less than a month.


----------



## glenn (18 Jun 2009)

cool...who thinks of things like this


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Jun 2009)

wow, it even spots lies!   i' was sure i was 22, apparently i'm 34   

thats real clever stuff


----------



## TDI-line (18 Jun 2009)

I got bored, and eat a wispa instead. 8)


----------



## aaronnorth (18 Jun 2009)

lol




			
				Nick16 said:
			
		

> mines wrong. it says im 17 when in fact im only 16. im 17 in less than a month.



are you sure you did the correct one  

If you have already had your birthday this year add 1759 ..
If you haven't, add 1758.


----------

